# Fast group rides in the SF Bay Area?



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know of any fast group rides in the SF Bay Area? Preferably in the afternoon around Palo Alto.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Not trying to be PITA, but is this a joke?

If you are new to the area, there is a noon ride in PA. However, 30 people just went down a couple of days ago with some serious injuries. Check out the thread 3 or 4 down. 

If you are trying to be funny, well..... I will let the other members here have at it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Why would it be a joke...? I'm not necessarily new to the area and I've found a few group rides but they all seem to be relatively slow and I was asking if anyone had any experience with other groups.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You can try the Noon Ride as described in this thread. This is a touchy subject at the moment because of the very serious crash earlier this week. Unfortunately one rider ended up in the hospital with significant injuries as mentioned here. I have not heard any more as yet about her status or recovery.

I do plan to ride today and will take it easy. Monday and Friday are better days from a safety point of view as the turn-out is smaller, the pace is slower (still typically 20mph average over mixed terrain for an hour) and the sprints are not contested by large numbers. Wednesday is safest of all as the pace is really easy, other than the climb of Old La Honda where effort is high but the speed is low. If you are not happy with a large, fast, spirited group ride, look elsewhere.


----------

